# anointing/biting help



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

ok so ive had my little Hufflepuff for about a month now and ive only witness him anoint at two scents, once was the smell of his own poo (only did that once) and the other, which is all the time, is of me. im taking this as a hedgie compliment because i have no idea how else to take it lol. the problem is... the biting! i know thats what they do when they anoint, but omg it hurts! i take him out and set him on my lap for bonding time, then once hes nice and cozy he makes a b-line straight for my neck like a **** vampire and goes to town. it starts off as a little lick, then a little dainty love-nibble, but then its like hes actually trying to take a chunk right out of me! ive tried changing body wash and perfume, or no perfume. i only wear unscented lotions. any ideas on what else i could do to discourage this behavior? i mean, he just loves my scent so much (natural or perfume-y), but this biting thing is really getting to me.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, annointing almost always involves biting. The only thing to do is to move him when he starts licking you. Izzy likes to go for my hair. Every time she runs up there I have to move her. It wasn't so bad with hair because I thought she could lick and bite it all she wants. (No tee tree oil in my shampoo). But I pulled her out one time and she had a huge chunk of it in her mouth. :shock: Not only is this bad for my hair cut, but I thought that if she swallowed it, she could have intestinal issues. I now just set her on my chest with a fleece over her and she stays put.


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine doesn't even lick.  Anointing or not, "sniff sniff, CHOMP." I'm not a fan of the biting, so it seems like I mostly have to pick him up and such using the fleece. :/


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with what the others said; you just have to move the hedgie when they start to lick you. Petunia has only bitten me a couple of times, and I have found that when she starts to lick my hand madly, it's time to switch positions. If she's obsessed with the idea of getting that scent, I distract her with mealies


----------

